# Jabba The Hutt Voice



## Dragonperil (Dec 21, 2011)

Strange request, i know... But anyone have any idea how i'd go about it? Fair amount of EQ work in there i gather, but i'm stumped otherwise... pitch shifting sounds a little too cheap. 

Any help'd be appreciated. It's for a christmas radio jingle... the Jabba 'ho ho ho' is really the only thing i could come up with for a film show haha, and obv need to put my own words in. 

-cheers guys.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

[consults his Sound From Star Wars book... yes, really]

Jabba's voice was performed by linguist Larry Ward, who had a deep voice to begin with... "but not deep enough" said Ben Burtt. He pitch shifted as low as it would go and retain intelligability, and added a subharmonic generator [wow, I guessed this - try Waves Lo Air] in short bursts. Then he added the sound of macaroni cheese for the slurping!

I LOVE that book...


----------



## Dragonperil (Dec 21, 2011)

... Where did you get this book from... and where can i get it?

Big help, thank you very much!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Dragonperil @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> ... Where did you get this book from... and where can i get it?
> 
> Big help, thank you very much!



Amazon do it - it's called The Sounds Of Star Wars, and it is by J W Rinzler and Ben Burtt. It's got a little digital sfx player with a headphone jack and everything. It is, in short, totally awesome.


----------



## Dragonperil (Dec 21, 2011)

Ooooh and such a reasonable price. Would you say it's valuable to sound designers?

-cheers


----------



## Udo (Dec 21, 2011)

Little Labs' VOG (Voice of God) can enhance/boost low frequencies of sounds/voices in many ways and can add substantial resonance. There's also a UAD plug-in version.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Dragonperil @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Ooooh and such a reasonable price. Would you say it's valuable to sound designers?
> 
> -cheers



Totally. Burtt is a god. In fact, the sound was pretty much still the only outstanding thing about the 3 prequels.

Loads of great stories of how he came up with the iconic and obscure sounds.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 21, 2011)

What an amazing book!! How did I miss this? Thanks for the pointer...


----------

